# sexually mature?



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

hello folks i was just wondering a have 2 pairs of hommers and they are 4 months old i wanted to know about at what age are they sexually mature it seems like they are not intrested in having any babys and im wanting them to have youngs raised here.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chayi said:


> hello folks i was just wondering a have 2 pairs of hommers and they are 4 months old i wanted to know about at what age are they sexually mature it seems like they are not intrested in having any babys and im wanting them to have youngs raised here.


homers mature pretty quick, at 4 months they may start to act out and know what sex they are esp the males, at 6 months they can start mating some even earlier. it is best to breed older birds a year old so they can do a better job at feeding and raising babies.. sort of like humans.. teenagers do not make good parents. when they start pairing off and making nests in your breeding area you can give them fake eggs in place of the real ones so they get used to nesting and sitting, when they are older then you can start to let them hatch babies.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

They can mature enough in 3 months Had that happen befo 3 month old hen with a young cock in the young bird area Layed eggs . NOW that is rather young 6 months some have paired them BUT its better to wait the first year. Let them mature through ther first full moult Which in this area of the country Will start in about 3 to 5 weeks And it takes about 6 full weeks to finish out So What mid OCT then you have the new year coming So why not wait until say day after thanksgiving or dec 1st Then you will have young birds that are more ready to pair And young birds for the 2011 year bands.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I put mine together Thanksgiving day---its touchy hoping the squabs are not too big and the new bands arrive in time to band them. But if I have to -I use old bands.--I band ever bird with whatever I have to.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

They can start as early as 3-4 months. Some strains mature faster than others. I've had a 4 month old hen lay eggs. I would advise not to let them hatch out any eggs until maybe they are at least 6 months to a year old. IMO, wait till they are about 8 months to a year before you let them have any young unless you're in a hurry. But you gotta also remember that once they get going with breeding they wont stop. You have to keep an eye on them laying eggs to control the population in your loft.


----------

